# I got an old friend back from the luthier



## bassguitarman

This one had a headstock crack. Finally got it repaired. Original late 50's.


----------



## Bruce J

That's great, and I have one, too, and she looks like a twin to yours. Mine's a '59. Wish I had a great original case like that.


----------



## Rawpower

Man, is that nice! Who was the Luthier? Can you post a before and after of the repair? I bet she sounds awesome.


----------



## bassguitarman

Luthier is in OKC. I should have taken a picture of the headstock before, but it did not look too bad. My dad bought the guitar from a pawn shop in about 1962 or so. When I was about 19 the guitar developed a headstock crack. Since I was working my way through college with zero funds, I tried to fix it myself. I epoxied a screw through the thickest part of the crack. Then I ground the screw down and painted over it. 

It actually held together very well until I had the luthier repair it correctly. He used a core drill to cut over and remove the screw, opened up the crack and glued it. Then put in a wooden plug in place. He refinished with a little darker shade that fades away from the crack. 

This little guitar always sounded best played through my old Magnatone 213.

The same guy is working on my old Gibson LGO. I found it going through my mom's house. I really had thought my brother's ex had taken it. It is in really poor condition. I'm guessing by the time it is finished it will cost about what the guitar is worth. But then again it, too, has some good memories.


----------



## fishingcacher

The Alligator case is nice too (unless you are an alligator)
!


----------

